# black lines across screen



## sbush2624 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have already contact cust. support via email but until they get back to me I am curious if anyone has had this problem.  I turned my Kindle on and there were black lines running horizontally across my screen - they took up a space of about 1-1/2 inches, below them I could see words of my current book.  I reset the Kindle but the black lines just progressed down the page.  Now, with my Kindle on and OFF, the whole screen is filled with black lines and black space.

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sbush2624 said:


> I have already contact cust. support via email but until they get back to me I am curious if anyone has had this problem. I turned my Kindle on and there were black lines running horizontally across my screen - they took up a space of about 1-1/2 inches, below them I could see words of my current book. I reset the Kindle but the black lines just progressed down the page. Now, with my Kindle on and OFF, the whole screen is filled with black lines and black space.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?


I have heard of people having their screens do bizarre things -- like you have described -- and they get replacement Kindles. Good luck and keep us posted!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem.  I do want to say welcome to the board.  I see this was your first post.  Stick around while you wait for your answer, and hopefully a replacement, if they can't give you a proper fix.  You'll find good recommendations for books, and generally friendly conversation.
debbie


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think someone on one of the forums thought that might be a screen controller problem? It's been awhile since I saw the post, so I might be wrong.


----------



## sbush2624 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.  I just spoke with tech support and they are sending a new Kindle to me - Yeah!!  What is really great is that they are sending it, then I return the defective one - I won't have to wait so long, it should be here Thursday!


----------

